# Alice - another one in a million



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Alice and May*



Lynlegs said:


> Yesterday we said goodbye to Alice, 17 days after her sister May. How life can change in such short periods of time. Three weeks ago I had two magnificent, very much loved goldens.
> Alice had epilepsy for less than two years. July's cluster slowed her down a lot, but it was the degenerative nerve condition, diagnosed only three weeks ago, which took the life from her.
> We tried everything we could and hoped for a miracle - mourning the sudden loss of May along with Alice.
> Yesterday our vet ended her struggle peacefully at home.
> ...


Alice and May had the best Mom!! You were all blessed with one another. I can imagine the "emptiness," and my heart and thoughts are with you.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How my heart aches for you in your loss of your beautiful girls. 

Lighting a candle for Alice and another for you: Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle.

Peace be with you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your loss, how tragic......my heart is breaking for you. RIP sweet Alice, I hope you are playing with your sister May.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

American playwright Eugene Oneill wrote this piece to comfort his wife after the death of a beloved very senior dog: The Last Will and Testament of Silverdene Emblem O'Neill. It has always been a comfort to me, as I hope it will be for you.

Here are some favorite passages: 
"I ask my Master and Mistress to remember me always, but not to grieve for me too long. In my life I have tried to be a comfort to them in time of sorrow, and a reason for added joy in their happiness. It is painful for me to think that even in death I should cause them pain. Let them remember that while no dog has ever had a happier life (and this I owe to their love and care for me), now that I have grown blind and deaf and lame...I feel life is taunting me with having over-lingered my welcome. It is time I said good-bye, before I become too sick a burden on myself and on those who love me.

"...One last word of farewell, Dear Master and Mistress. Whenever you visit my grave, say to yourselves with regret but also with happiness in your hearts at the remembrance of my long happy life with you: 'Here lies one who loved us and whom we loved.' No matter how deep my sleep I shall hear you, and not all the power of death can keep my spirit from wagging a grateful tail."


----------



## my4goldens (Jan 21, 2009)

I am so very sorry for the loss of your May and Alice. Hugs to you.


----------



## TMcCLOSKEY (Oct 13, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and your family. You know have two guardian angels looking down on you. RIP beautiful girls


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## HolDaisy (Jan 10, 2012)

So very sorry for the loss of your two beautiful goldens. We lost our girl Daisy over 9 months ago and the emptiness has been unbearable, so totally understand your pain  The only thing I think can imagine worse than losing a golden... is losing two, especially so close together, you must be devastated 

I hope that time will help to heal you a little. Definitely stick around on the forum, it has helped us so much and everyone understands how you're feeling. Take care. Your 2 girls were absolutely beautiful, they will always be watching over you.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I am very, very sorry for your loss of sweet Alice. I know words don't help much but still I cant find the right ones. Your life turned upside down just within 17 days and it will take time to get back to normal, whatever a new normal is. There are so many of us who do understand the pain and yours is even doubled. We are here for you to help as much as we can.
Hugs.
Run free and play hard sweet Alice with your sister May, you are both greatly missed.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

Lyn, I'm so sorry you've had to say goodbye to your beautiful Alice, she will be with May now, and rest assured they both know how much you loved them both.

Rest In Peace Alice


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Bumping up for Alice, May and Lyn. Losing two Golden is less than a month is more than anyone should have to bear.

Group *GRF* Candles - Light A Candle


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

I'm so VERY sorry for the loss of your beloved Alice and May. Cannot even begin to understand how terrible the pain is to loose your two beautiful girls in such a short time. On my way to light a candle for you. Keeping you in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Maggiesdad (Mar 26, 2012)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

*Lyn*

*Pets are like angels who are **in our lives for a short time...*
*But memories will keep the one you loved, **closed to you... *
*In spirit, thought & **in your heart forever.*
*RIP : Alice*​


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GoldensGril*

I completely agree, losing two Goldens in 17 days, May and Alice, is too much to bear!

We are here for you, Lyn!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

Such beautiful girls!! I am so sorry for your loss. RIP Alice and May and strength to you at such a difficult time.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I am so very, very sorry for your losses. I know how much your heart hurts and how empty your house is.

Prayers for peace and healing for your hurting heart.


----------



## Lynlegs (Jul 29, 2012)

Thank you for your thoughts and support. Life is very difficult at the moment.

Lyn


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

So sorry for the loss of your two beautiful girls...


----------

